# need to borrow: lighting unit for 29g tank



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

I am looking for a lighting unit that will fit over a 29g tank. need it to be at the far least 2x55w PC and only need it for a week.

anyone have one laying around I can pick up soon?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh I do, but I know you are going to use them for some kind of abominable saltwater activity.

On the other hand - it's all water so I guess it's ok...

--Nikolay


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I have a 30" 2x65 Coralife /w 50/50 bulbs for sale. I'm trying to recoup what I spent for it. $140 shipped, I paid a little over that, about $146+tax. It's brand new. I thought I was going to use it, but I'm not--amazing the ideas you get while shopping.  I'll toss in one or two brand new Coralife 65w actinics if you wish. Just drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks Nikolay! will return it next weekend.

Cliff


----------

